# Vent & De-hooker Tools?



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 29, 2008)

In Florida, beginning June 1st we have to have Vent Tools and De-hookers on board if you catch a reef fish.

Any recommendations? Who makes them and where doe you buy them?


----------



## stev (Feb 29, 2008)

www.halfhitch.com

give them a try.I do business with them.If they dont have they can get it.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll check the store next weekend when I'm in PC.

My Half Hitch cataloge is at the office.

Anyone with any experience with these tools?

I've always just used an ice pick.


----------



## stev (Feb 29, 2008)

www.allwatersfishing.com


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Feb 29, 2008)

stev, I searched there and don't see a vent tool or de-hooker?

Did you find one there?


----------



## stev (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> stev, I searched there and don't see a vent tool or de-hooker?
> 
> Did you find one there?


type in dekooker in the search box.up in the left hand corner.


----------



## jamessig (Mar 1, 2008)

I've read of using marinade injectors as handy cheap venting tools.

http://www.turkey-frying.com/5030_seasoning_injector.htm
Just take out the plunger and you've got a venting tool. Any hollow needle will work really, a syringe would work but something with a slightly larger diameter,such as a marinade injector, will vent air much more quickly reducing release time.

http://isurus.mote.org/research/cfe/fish-bio/how-to-vent-a-fish.htm

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...Id=10001&langId=-1&CMID=TOP_SEARCH_GO&x=7&y=6


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Mar 2, 2008)

almost anything will work as a dehooker....but since DNR will be checking i would have 2 sizes. I like the ARC style for larger fish and x-tools for average reef fish like snappers and sheepies. basically with the x-tools you place the bend at the hook and pull the line in opposite direction downwards. do not hold the fish while doing this as the fishs weight is actually what pops the barb loose.
arc= place loop over shank of hook and push. it will pop loose.
they are both very easy to use and do make it healthier for a release if not keeping the fish. dehookers are great when using sabiki's also since bait seems to be so fragile to touch.

hth
BR


----------



## stev (Mar 2, 2008)

I use a syrnge for pokin the bladder .they sure do blow up when fishin deepwater and bringing them up fast.Comin  out there mouth .


----------



## captbrian (Mar 2, 2008)

jeff, get up with me next time you're down here.  i've got plenty of tools for you to try.  i make them myself and i promise they are better than what you can buy.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 3, 2008)

I dont think you are allowed to poke the bladder. You poke the fish next to the dorsal fin somehow to vent


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 3, 2008)

captbrian said:


> jeff, get up with me next time you're down here.  i've got plenty of tools for you to try.  i make them myself and i promise they are better than what you can buy.



Thanks Brian!

Here's a site with instructions of "How to vent a fish":

http://isurus.mote.org/research/cfe/fish-bio/how-to-vent-a-fish.htm


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 29, 2008)

BassPro just added this item to their inventory:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...=100910&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## Randy (Apr 29, 2008)

I use this dehooker and like it a lot.
http://www.meltontackle.com/catalog...ans_id=10267&gclid=CJD5ktv5gJMCFQx7PAodembx1Q


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's the combo "Vent & Dehooker" I've decided to use:


http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=71895&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## Randy (Apr 29, 2008)

bad link.  All I get is a gaff, unless of course you intend to vetn and de-hook at the same time with the same tool?


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeff Young said:


> Here's the combo "Vent & Dehooker" I've decided to use:
> 
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...r=71895&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults




Fillet and release!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 29, 2008)

Randy said:


> bad link.  All I get is a gaff, unless of course you intend to vetn and de-hook at the same time with the same tool?



Anf folks say you're slow?


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Apr 29, 2008)

I just got a dehooker/vent tool in the mail from a client that is marketing them now. It is a very well made tool and not a bad price from them either at $57. You can go to www.snappersaver.com and tell Frank that I sent you his way. It is by far the best tool I have found for this purpose.
Capt. Mike


----------



## How2fish (Apr 30, 2008)

This is a kind of neat looking venting tool.


http://www.jamjigs.com/index.php?cPath=23&osCsid=13ac8e9004868dba5b1432f06a3845ab


----------



## PROLINE JIM (May 1, 2008)

I talked to a Fla. game warden this past weekend and he told me you could use a hypodermic needle, but be sure to throw the plunger away or they could get you for drug paraphernalia.I also ask about the de- hooker and he said the regular curved wire de-hooker that we have been using for years is not what they want you to use, but a pair of round nose pliers is what they want. He said they wanted something that would gently remove the hook from the gullet if they swallowed it but they would prefer you cut the line. I have never seen any one remove a hook that had been swallowed gently enough for the fish to live, but I'm just passing on what I was told. He also said, as of 
June 1st all bottom rigs must be circle hooks. I showed him some wide gap circle hooks that I bought at Bass Pro Shop and he didn't think they would pass for what they think a circle hook is, but as a wide gap bait hook with the point turned in. I DON'T KNOW, THE MORE I TRY TO UNDERSTAND THE REGS THE MORE CONFUSED I GET'


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (May 2, 2008)

On the hooks, it is important in Florida State waters that your circle hooks NOT be offset.

Offset hooks are OK in Federal waters. 

I've read on several sites where Capts have purchased thousands of circle hooks to meet the new requirements only to learn that the Florida requirements are more stringent.

I'm big on conservation but this is getting out of hand.


----------



## huntmstr (May 6, 2008)

I use the ARC venting and de-hooking tools.  You can get them through Bass Pro, Cabela's, gander Mountain and Boater's World.  Set runs about $25.


----------

